# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  automatic DNS from ISP

## atux_null

χαίρεται. έχω καρφωτά DNS στο cisco και θέλω να το αλλάξω, ώστε να μου δίνει το pppoe connection αυτοματα τον DNS. Πως γίνεται αυτό? Επίσης, ενώ από το router κάνω ping εξω (www.google.gr), από υπολογιστή που έχει default gateway & DNS την 192.168.1.15 δεν βγαίνει στο internet πουθενά
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω:


```

no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging message-counter syslog
!
aaa new-model
!
!
aaa authentication login default local
aaa authorization exec default local
!
!
aaa session-id common
!

dot11 syslog
ip source-route

!
!
ip cef
ip name-server 8.8.8.8

!
!
vpdn enable
!
vpdn-group 1
 request-dialin
  protocol pppoe
!
!
!
username atux privilege 15 password 0 admin1234
!
!
!
archive
 log config
  hidekeys
!
!
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 shutdown
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
!
interface FastEthernet0
 pppoe enable
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Vlan1
 description internal interface
 ip address 192.168.1.15 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 pppoe enable group global
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1492
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname abc123@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 0 otenet
 ppp pap sent-username abc123@otenet.gr password 0 otenet
!
ip forward-protocol nd
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000
!
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer1 overload


dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
!
line con 0
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
end
```


Σημερα είναι ΟΤΕ, αυριο μπορεί να αλλάξω πάροχο, να μην ψάχνω ποιός είναι ο καλύτερος κ ποιος γρήγορος DNS, αλλά να μου δίνει ο ISP.

Εϊναι πολύ απλό config κ δεν μοιράζω IPs μεσω DHCP.

- - - Updated - - -

Πάνω κάνω ping από τον router και κάτω κανω ping από το PC



οι routes


```
router#sh ip route
Codes: C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, M - mobile, B - BGP
       D - EIGRP, EX - EIGRP external, O - OSPF, IA - OSPF inter area
       N1 - OSPF NSSA external type 1, N2 - OSPF NSSA external type 2
       E1 - OSPF external type 1, E2 - OSPF external type 2
       i - IS-IS, su - IS-IS summary, L1 - IS-IS level-1, L2 - IS-IS level-2
       ia - IS-IS inter area, * - candidate default, U - per-user static route
       o - ODR, P - periodic downloaded static route

Gateway of last resort is 0.0.0.0 to network 0.0.0.0

     85.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C       85.74.47.98 is directly connected, Dialer1
     80.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C       80.106.125.100 is directly connected, Dialer1
C    192.168.1.0/24 is directly connected, Vlan1
S*   0.0.0.0/0 is directly connected, Dialer1
router#
```

- - - Updated - - -

Για την πρόσβαση στο Internet ήταν η access list που παρέλειψα 

```
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
```

μένει το κομμάτι του DNS

----------


## netblues

ip dns server
για να γινει το cisco dns server , και
interface dialer 1
ppp ipcp dns request

Δες το με
show ppp interface virtual-access ΧΧ

----------


## SfH

Απλά έχει στο νου σου ότι θέλει λίγο προσοχή όταν τον κάνεις dns server, καθώς by default απαντάει σε DNS requests σε όλα τα interface.

----------


## netblues

EE βαζεις accesslist στο απεξω  :Smile:

----------


## atux_null

> EE βαζεις accesslist στο απεξω


για πες

----------


## netblues

Λογικα στον dialer interface που παιρνει την public Ip κοβεις την προσβαση εκτος απο το εσωτερικο σου δικτυο
Αφηνεις το Ping για λογους debug

----------


## atux_null

Δεν το έχω και πολύ πως να το κάνω

----------

